# Let's see your barn cats..



## Miniequine (Nov 25, 2008)

My cats, Cassie and Jolie'

always messing around.. worth their weight in gold

They take their critter patrol job very seriously!

Show me your cats~!

~Sandy


----------



## tifflunn (Nov 25, 2008)

Here is Tinker and her sister Pugsley- although I would say more of house cats than barn cats now- but they do manage to keep the mice population still down in the barn by the occasional jont through it.I think they are about 4-5 years old, and they are worth the weight in gold.


----------



## candycar (Nov 25, 2008)

Here's 2 of the 12 I "own" or feed. 5 house w/enclosure, 4 garage/outside 2 "stray" toms, and 1 at the folks farm/barn

Poppy the terminator kitty! always has something dead or dying! Loves the horses






and Tom Tom, one of our toms, great horse walking buddy!


----------



## [email protected] River (Nov 25, 2008)

Great post Sandy.... Your cats are so pretty!

Here are some of our barn cats.... They always present me with the best Photo opportunitys....

This is Milo.... I swear he thinks he is human. He loves sleeping in the bird bath.











My mom can't figure out why her garden is always in shambles....











and my little tiger kitty, Max. He was hit by a car last summer, and luckily survived. He has a noticable gimp, but he has not let that get in his way. I snapped this picture while he was sleeping under our trailer. He managed to contort himself to fit under our wheel track.


----------



## Miniequine (Nov 25, 2008)

Kristina,,,

I remember Milo!!! Cool cat


----------



## Reble (Nov 25, 2008)

Here is my only barn cat Nemo fixed male...

Who does not catch rats....


----------



## txminipinto (Nov 25, 2008)

Jag on foal watch.






Jag doing what Jag likes to do....roll in the dirt.

We also have his full brother (orange/white tabby) Oliver, that insists on jumping on my shoulders every morning while I feed. I need to get a picture of that.


----------



## Candice (Nov 25, 2008)

This is Felix. He was born at some point in time in our big horse barn. We think Momma was moving the litter and was killed by our neighbors dogs. He only put the dogs out that night at our request as we were having problems with feral hogs. We only knew of Felix's existence when we heard his cries and pulled back a section of wall and found his tiny emaciated, dehydrated scruffy little self. He was so tiny.

He now lives between our two barns and our lanai. He has been neutered. Hubby didn't want me to feed him because he thought he'd be a better mouser if we didn't. But Little Dude's bowl is never empty and he's still a good mouser. Actually he kills everything he finds.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Nov 25, 2008)

This is Spikey Doo , he was a manx also. We just lost him 2 weeks ago. We miss him so.






Sandy your Cassie looks like my Spike!

This is Purdy aka Pooey Dooey, she is my heart and Spikey's sister.





We found them in a woodpile in the middle of nowhere in 1995.


----------



## jleonard (Nov 25, 2008)

Cute cats everyone!

These are our "barn" cats, Sam and Libby. They are brother and sister, we got them on the 4th of July a few years ago, so their full names are Uncle Sam and Lady Liberty. They are the coolest cats! They were supposed to be barn cats, but right after we got them, Sam was stepped on by my Anglo-Arab filly and broke his leg. He ended up having surgery and a pin put in it (pretty expensive for a free barn kitty!). He had to stay in the house while he was recouping, and his sister did not like being locked in the tack room by herself. She learned how to go into the loft and slide down the bars of one of the stalls. We eventually got sick of taking her back to the barn five times a night, so now they both come into the garage at night, and lounge in the house when they need a break during the day.





This is Sam, he enjoys belly rubs and foot massages, and has no idea that he isn't a dog.






And this is Libby. Her favorite pastime is laying down on the track of my circle when I'm riding.






Both throughly enjoy that giant litter box we built for them last year.


----------



## kayla221444 (Nov 25, 2008)

Miniequine said:


> Kristina,,,I remember Milo!!! Cool cat


Very nice photo! And I love that horse


----------



## Miniequine (Nov 25, 2008)

Great cats you all !!

Kristina, I love that pic of Milo in the bird bath





This is another pic of Jolie'

Jolie' is a Pixiebob and Cassie is a 1/2 Pixiebob


----------



## barnbum (Nov 25, 2008)

Snickers. The keeper of the barn.


----------



## Miniequine (Nov 25, 2008)

barnbum said:


> Snickers. The keeper of the barn.


No THAT is an AWESOME pic



~Sandy


----------



## uwharrie (Nov 25, 2008)

I tried to post individual photos but kept getting an "extension not allowed" message

So here are all the photos

http://www.pbase.com/uwharrie/cats

Fuzzy (tortie calico)

More of a porch cat than barn cat. She belonged to the neighbors but after her second litter we took her in, spayed her and she stayed

Flash ( yellow tabby)

Our almost 14 yr old house cat who was born in a friends barn. Mom was either killed or scared off when they were about 4 weeks old. We almost lost him last summer but a week of daily IV fluids and meds pulled him through. He is now totally deaf so going outside is out of the question. ( he used to love to sit out on the porch with us)

Trouble (black)

An indoor/ outdoor cat. We lost him this past year at age 14. As much as he lived up to his name I still miss him terribly.


----------



## Ferin (Nov 25, 2008)

Neat post! There are some beautiful cats on here!

We have three barn cats that think they own the barn.





Tori






Sophie











Jesse


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Nov 25, 2008)

I was reading this topic when I realized that I don't have any pictures of my barn cat! So, I went out to take pictures of her. She didn't cooperate! She would either chase something in the barn or she would walk towards me and rub on me every time I got down to take her picture! So, here are a couple of not so great pictures of Katie, my awesome barn cat.


----------



## Stef (Nov 26, 2008)

Here is a some of our cats.

Brooke this little one follows me ever where.






Toad






Benny the chuncky monkey.






Frog






Gymn the best mouser we have ever owned.






Mouse the youngest, and the most bossy.






Sorry about all the pictures we have alot of cats. People like to abondon



kittens out in our area and we seem to take them all in.


----------



## Miniequine (Nov 26, 2008)

Stef said:


> Mouse the youngest, and the most bossy.


all of them are beautiful





OMG... the eyes on that kitty!!!


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 26, 2008)

OMG, I LOVE the pics from you all. Miniequine you have the CUTEST pics- many of these belong on a CALENDAR I swear!!!!

And I spotted the Manx in a heartbeat- I have had Manx since 1974, and breed a couple of litters each year. I will post some of mine here....

Here is Rocky- the barnyard kitty.. He is about 7 months old now.






Rocky's Dad, Bullwinkle, who probably weighs close to 18 pounds, he is HUGE like his grandpa was






Here is Bullwinkle's grandma Thelma Lou. I've had her since she was 7 weeks old and she is going to be 14 in the spring. She sleeps with me every night and is a love bug, good hunter and she mothers EVERYBODY'S kittens.






I have to also add Mocha Latte and her two daughters Pumpkin Spice Latte and Tangerine. Mocha is really strange colored- she is actually CHOCOLATE, PEACH and WHITE- not black or blue- we have NO idea where the coloration comes from and she has not produced ANY more like her!!






Pumpkin...






Tangerine






And there is Wuz. Wuz was an accidental breeding to a cat that has since retired- a half sister to Bullwinkle. Wuz's mother is white with odd eyes, from an orange tabby male and her mother was white with green eye and her mother is Thelma Lou, above. Wuz's father is jet black and white from another jet black and white and out of a blue female as the grandma, whose father was jet black. So no cats this color in three generations, and almost all of them have white markings of some sort, so from a white female and black and white male, I was shocked to get this..... And yes, his expression says it all- he thinks he is very suave and would not think of wasting one crumb of energy on catching a mouse or bug or anything. He would expect it to be served in a silver bowl and then he would probably turn his nose up at it, LOL











Here is Wuz's mama






One of Wuz's grandfathers- Flash. Look Ma, no tail!! This is his dad's dad.











Ok, enough from me... I could go on all day with pics of cats!!! LOL


----------



## Loess Hills (Nov 26, 2008)

I love seeing pictures of all the "essential" cats who occupy our barns and hearts!

This is Gray Barn Kitty........he kind of adopted us and wormed his way into the house......according to the neighbors he's 12 years old. He's pictured with our Westie Mollie Macduff........they're buddies.







Gray Barn Kitty loves this old child's saddle in the barn, and will often sit or curl up for a nap.






And Marmalade, just as orange as his name, who was provided all the luxuries of the barn......then one spring day he left after breakfast....and we never saw him again.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Nov 26, 2008)

Sweet pusses.

While we have kitties they are indoor pets but not to be left out here are some pixs of them.









Yuki






Touche'






Dante' (with Eagle)






Pryde






Ben






Tember

Tember is a 15, Dante' is 11, Pryde is 8, Ben is 7, Yuki & Touche' will be 2 in March.

They were all shelter/homeless waifs.


----------



## barnbum (Nov 26, 2008)

Stef--your Brook is the cutest cat I've ever seen, next to Snickers. What a beauty.


----------



## MBennettp (Nov 29, 2008)

We currently have 6 cats, Wilson, and his 2 brothers and 3 sisters. We lost their mother 3 weeks ago. Wilson takes special care of his siblings and bathes them and brings them rabbits.

Wilson






One if the girls






The boys






another of the girls






Snip






Another one of the girls


----------



## Jill (Nov 29, 2008)

I wish we could have barn / outside cats. We live too close to a fairly busy road and are afraid if we did, they'd be hit by a car but I would really like to have some. And, I wouldn't mind if our inside cat, Keeper, could safely be an outside cat. He thinks he is a dog.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Not only are there some beautiful cats here....but some gorgeous pictures too. Great job you guys! I keep thinking I'd like to get a barn cat, just haven't done it yet. As of yesterday though, I'd need to keep it in the house for a while. LOL


----------



## sammyelle (Nov 29, 2008)

Some very cute kitties





This is Cricket (Kitty) with Crunch


----------



## PaintNminis (Nov 30, 2008)

Here is one of my Cats Picasso


----------



## Zora (Jun 10, 2009)

We have one tabby barn cat ''Mango'' 



and two indoor outdoor cats.

Sammy>



Donald>


----------



## TuffyLynn (Jun 12, 2009)

you guys all have really cool cats! ...lol i will have to get some pics up of oreo and stinky


----------



## ddeeva (Jun 14, 2009)

jleonard said:


> Cute cats everyone!
> These are our "barn" cats, Sam and Libby. They are brother and sister, we got them on the 4th of July a few years ago, so their full names are Uncle Sam and Lady Liberty. They are the coolest cats! They were supposed to be barn cats, but right after we got them, Sam was stepped on by my Anglo-Arab filly and broke his leg. He ended up having surgery and a pin put in it (pretty expensive for a free barn kitty!). He had to stay in the house while he was recouping, and his sister did not like being locked in the tack room by herself. She learned how to go into the loft and slide down the bars of one of the stalls. We eventually got sick of taking her back to the barn five times a night, so now they both come into the garage at night, and lounge in the house when they need a break during the day.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ddeeva (Jun 14, 2009)

ddeeva said:


> jleonard said:
> 
> 
> > Cute cats everyone!
> ...


----------

